# 10 year Old Nissan has it's first polish!



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all.....not posted anything for a while so thought i'd share this little job! A friend asked me if i could spruce up his Nissan Almera. To be fair it wasn't a pig but hasn't been polished whilst my friend has owned it and by the looks of things not been polished since new. Overall it was mainly covered in Moss/ Fallout/Tar and Brake Dust. Here are some before's of the exterior - sorry for no interior pics as I initially wasn't planning a write up!

WP_20140710_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

First up was the Engine Bay.......

WP_20140711_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140711_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140711_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All cleaned using Various Brushes, AS G101 & AS Tardis. Steamed off and Dressed with AS Finish.

WP_20140710_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

AS Tardis working well....

WP_20140710_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Front Wheel Arch Cleaned

WP_20140710_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Back Wheel Off

WP_20140710_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140710_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Front Wheel Off

WP_20140712_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140712_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140712_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Front Wheel Arch Before

WP_20140712_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140712_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Wheel Soaked in Malco Brake Off then Brushed before Jetting

WP_20140712_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140712_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20140712_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Pre De Tarring

WP_20140712_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Done and Dressed

WP_20140712_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Front Wheel Arch Dressed and Finished

WP_20140712_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So after a few hours play we were getting somewhere.........I have to say I really love doing these slightly older cars with all their 10 years worth of ground in Grime etc.......i'll post up the finished Photos shortly.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Wheels have come up brilliantly, nice job


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What a turnaround on the wheels!! Good job


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Those wheels look almost new. Great job


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Cracking job so far. That's going to look like a new car when you've finishesd.


----------



## tangwp (Jan 27, 2014)

Superb, waiting for ur compounding jobs...


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Fantastic so far! The malco brake off looks extremely potent! What dilution did you use it at? First time I've heard of it but really need a product like that.

Thanks for the post. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Nathan186 (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking very good


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A great job looking good


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Overall that car was like new, just a little unkempt, the engine bay just shows how far cars have progressed in 10 years, excellent work by the way.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again...many thanks for your interest and comments, here are the finished pics taken yesterday......

Alm26.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm25.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm2.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm3.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm4.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm5.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm6.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm7.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm8.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm9.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm10.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm11.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm12.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm13.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm14.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm15.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm16.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm17.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm18.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm19 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm20.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm21.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm22.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm23.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm24.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Alm1.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

As I said before I really enjoy cleaning the older cars as they present a slight challenge. This one wasn't horrendous before by any means but hid the dirt and grime well. Thanks for looking and hopefully I'll post something up again soon.

Cheers.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely work, I'd love to get stuck into a car like that with so much 'hidden' dirt


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Looks great bud! :thumb:


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

Brilliant turn around. You always do an amazing job!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow seriously impressed how well the wheels/engine bay came up, nice job!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great turnaround , car looks mint :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Job...:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job and the wheels have come up a treat along with the paint work.
hope the owner was pleased


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome work mate. Looks like a different car.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

wow great job! mad how good those wheels came up too! i still hate the almera though they have to be the most humdrum boring car ever created lol


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

The Almera GTi makes a great cheap track car. Handles very nicely with a punchy NA engine. Real hidden gem!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Loving the wheel turn around! Great job!!!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great work, car looks fantastic, love your threads :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Great turnaround....interior looks 'new'. Top job.

<<<<<<My first post too.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - on the lookout for the next one now!



Hunty said:


> Fantastic so far! The malco brake off looks extremely potent! What dilution did you use it at? First time I've heard of it but really need a product like that.
> 
> Thanks for the post. Looking forward to the rest.


The Brake off was used neat on the backs of the wheels but mixed 50/50 for the fronts and normal use. When using it neat tho you have to be careful if you splash some on your skin don't let it stay on for too long as you can end up with a nice burn!


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow. Bloody hell. What an amazing turnaround. Lucky friend.

Finally, a Nissan Almera I wouldn't be ashamed to be seen in (only kidding, they're useful little cars if a tad bland).

Nice write up too.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

indeed, looks brand new! very nice job again!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Cracking job!! Might have to invest in some of that brake off.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

mbwoy84 said:


> The Almera GTi makes a great cheap track car. Handles very nicely with a punchy NA engine. Real hidden gem!


Agree - was recently looking for one as a cheap, fun, short term toy while I looked for a Golf with the right spec / colour but found a car much quicker than expected. Sort of disappointed as it would have been fun to tinker with an Almera GTi for bit :thumb:

Okcharlie's - Great work there Dude


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Just had a look at your corolla thread, now this. Fantastic. To remove all the grime do your rely on the power of your products or do you scrub and scrub to remove the crap? I always find I have to work hard to remove thick grime which I hate doing. If I could find products which I just need to slightly agitate instead of working that would be ideal fro me and encourage me to get out and deep clean my cars more often.

Once again good work.


----------



## desiboy88 (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice work there 

What products did you use on the wheel arches and wheels?

Ricky


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Agree - was recently looking for one as a cheap, fun, short term toy while I looked for a Golf with the right spec / colour but found a car much quicker than expected. Sort of disappointed as it would have been fun to tinker with an Almera GTi for bit :thumb:
> 
> Okcharlie's - Great work there Dude


I had a GTi for a few years a while back. Great fun to drive and whilst not properly rapid, it weighed bugger all and with a few of the usual SR20DE engine upgrades (manifold, cams, lightened flywheel, pulleys, Dastek, exhaust, CAI etc) would embarrass a few other cars. Loads of fun on a track day too. Shame they have all either rotted away or been ruined / crashed by boy racers. There are few if any clean ones around.


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

job well done there!!


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice job mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks great nice job.

What did you do with the calipers, they looked really tidy and had a nice black finish on your 'after' shots.

Thanks


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Brilliant job there! Family member has an Almera (Mk1 95-00) but sadly it's best days are behind it. Corrosion is eating it away.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

desiboy88 said:


> Nice work there
> 
> What products did you use on the wheel arches and wheels?
> 
> Ricky


Hi.....I used AS G101 to clean the arches followed by Tardis to remove the Tar and finally dressed with AS Finish. The wheels were cleaned with Malco Brake Off.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

pantypoos said:


> Looks great nice job.
> 
> What did you do with the calipers, they looked really tidy and had a nice black finish on your 'after' shots.
> 
> Thanks


Hi the Calipers were painted with basic Matt Black paint and the Disc Hub painted with a Anti Rust grey paint slightly Matt finished.

Cheers


----------

